# Disco Incident



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 21, 2014)

A burned down discotheque:

1

Dance floor... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Stairs... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Dance hall... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Downstairs... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

The bar... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

Bands... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

Down... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

8

Glas... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

9

Red at the end of the corridor... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

10

Umbrella... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

11

Dark staircase... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

12

Chair... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

13

Do you need the newest flyer? by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

14

Ghost... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice one as normal


----------



## HughieD (Oct 22, 2014)

Burn down the disco! Very interesting set there...


----------



## King Al (Oct 22, 2014)

Great pics, aphonopelma interesting place that, like the glass bricks in the bar


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 22, 2014)

Fantastic as always


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 23, 2014)

Cracking and thanks for sharing.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thx for all the comments.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2014)

Brilliant report and photos as always! I think its your first ever 'People shot' too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ironsky (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice pics shame its burnt down was going to take everyone on Derelict Places for a pint there. Recently did a well-known night club myself (report on the way he hopes) had pigions for company.


----------

